# Other > Off Topic >  Utility of using Cannabis Dispensary?

## GavinHo

I have some problems with my health and my doctor said that I better take some marijuana to chill and relax, I am getting anxious almost from nothing, even a fly can get me out of my mind. I started to use weed to get better, this helped me and I felt way better, for a period of few months I used weed and my nervosity disappeared. If any of you guys ever tried cannabis, you know what I am talking about. I can say that cannabis use is not for everybody, only people that are anxious and nervous will understand the special use of it.
I and a friend of mine started a business with a Cannabis dispensary in California. We want to help people and we are doing it legal.

----------


## AmandaR

This is all striaght on point. Good for you!

----------


## DanVancez

There are so many benefits from you starting this, amazing!

----------


## Wanda

I'm actually working towards opening a dispensary in Los Angeles as well. I feel like I can't list all the benefits that the community might have from easier access to such products. I feel like actually, this is a good field in which they could follow the example of American states, even if in other areas the American way of doing things is maybe not the best out there. For example, since marijuana has been legalized in 2016 there has been an ever-growing number of dispensaries that not only help people access the products in a safer manner that can be checked but also helps with the whole stigma that surrounds this area. Even the resources necessary to open a dispensary are a lot easier to find nowadays, for example, a lot of useful stuff on sites designed especially for this, where you can read more about the whole industry and acquire useful information even in the legal field surrounding this subject.

----------


## Cannabico

Addressing the issue of cannabinoids can no longer be a problem. CBD, CBG, CBN etc etc are and will become increasingly present companions in the care of our health, day after day. I recommend a site like Cannabico  because it is full of interesting information, a shop well stocked with top quality products and a really useful CBD calculator.

----------


## KatherineBlake

I tried cbd gummies and oil, for rel it calms down ant have no side efects

----------


## MelanScott

Indeed, cannabis use is not for everybody. For real, it helps some people that are anxious and nervous. But at the same time, it can give the opposite effect if you regularly smoke it without any need. My friend orders cannabis on in seeds and grows it by himself at home. He likes to smoke weed and get high on it. To be honest, I don't really welcome this kind of use. When people really need help, they suffer from unbearable pain, and their only variant is using such products it's ok. And it's completely different when a healthy person just indulges.

----------


## tepinaria

thanks a lot for this topic

----------


## Gavurt

I have never tried something like gummies, but it looks really interesting. How much does it cost and where to search such products?

----------


## arthurslater

How do I buy Cannabis from you. please mention your website or contact details

----------


## arthurslater

It is true that I have discovered many benefits of cannabis when I read articles on sales site advertiing Although my mind was also not clear, I agree with these experts that it is safe.

----------

